# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Συναδερφοι μου βρηκαν περιστερι τραυματισμενο

## sakis276

Καλησπερα σας.Συναδερφοι μου στην Λεπτοκαρυα βρηκαν τραυματισμενο περιστερι στο φτερο.Μου ειπαν οτι εκει κανουν αγωνες στον Ολυμπο με ταχυδρομικα περιστερια (μιας και το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ταχυδρομικο) και εκει στην παραλια ειδαν τον  ιδιοκτητη του να το παραταει στην παραλια.Μη ξεροντας τι εγινε το πιασανε και του το πηγανε και του ειπαν ''σας εφυγε ενα περιστερι'' και η απαντηση του ''κυριου'' ηταν δεν το θελω πλεον ειναι τραυματισμενο απο κορακι πεταξτε το να το φανε τα σκυλια.Οι συναδερφοι μου ομως δεν το πεταξανε και το πηραν στην κατασκηνωση μαζι τους και το φροντισανε με σπορους και νερακι οποτε καποια στιγμη που πηγα κι εγω εκει μου ειπαν τι ειχε γινει.Επειδη ομως δεν ξερανε τι να το κανουν το πηρα μαζι μου στην Θεσσαλονικη.Το θεμα ειναι ομως τι να κανω απο δω και περα? Ειναι ζωηρο κανονικο οπως ολα τα περιστερια απλα δεν μπορει να πεταξει πολυ και οταν πεταει παει λιγο στραβα.Πεταει βεβαια αλλα σαν να μην μπορει να παρει υψος.Σε ευθεια πιστευω οτι μπορει να πεταξει αρκετα.Επειδη εχω μεγαλωσει με περιστερια αλλα εχει πολλα χρονια που δεν ασχολουμε γνωριζω καποια πραγματα.Το πουλι ειναι μια χαρα το εχω σ ενα κλουβακι για προσωρινα και εννοειτε οτι θελω να το κρατησω και να του παρω κι ενα συντροφο.Απλα με απασχολει το φτερακι του.Δεν ειναι κρεμασμενο.Στεκεται κανονικα σαν να μην εχει τιποτα.Θα βαλω και φωτο να το δειτε και να μου πειτε το φυλλο του.Εγω απο την εμπειρια που εχω πιστευω οτι ειναι θυληκια.Το αγαπησα παρα πολυ και δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να το αφησω να το φανε οι γατες και τα σκυλια.(βλεπω να ξανα ασχολουμε με περιστερια  γιατι το εχω και καημο)

ΥΓ: Εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδαρακι του.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

"Φιλοζωος" ο ανθρωπος, σκεφτηκε τα σκυλια...Η παρανοια σε ολο το μεγαλειο της. Μπορεις να παρεις τηλ καποια φιλοζωικη τυπου ΑΝΙΜΑ για να το φροντισουν μεχρι να μπορεσει να ξαναπεταξει (αν μπορεσει ποτε). Θα σου δωσει τα αντιστοιχα τηλεφωνα η διαχειριση.

----------


## sakis276

Επικοινωνησα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ μεσω email.Εδωσα τα στοιχεια μου και περιμενω απαντηση.Παντως οπως τους εγραψα θα ηθελα πολυ να γινει καλα και να μπορει να ξαναπεταει και να το κρατησω και αργοτερα να του βρω και μια/εναν συντροφο.

----------


## jk21

Δράση για την Άγρια Ζωή*(Θεσσαλονίκη)*
6979914852


Παρε και εδω αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη με ΑΝΙΜΑ γιατι ειναι στην Αθηνα

----------


## sakis276

Eυχαριστω Δημητρη.Να τονισω οτι πριν απο λιγο οταν εβγαζα τις φωτο το περιστερι εκανε ενα γουργουριτο δηλαδη οπως φωναζουν γουρ γουρ καπως ετσι και φουσκωνει λιγο τον λαιμο του.(Μηπως ειναι αρσενικο)?
https://imgur.com/0t5JYrH
https://imgur.com/sLahpAW
https://imgur.com/jEnQpgv
https://imgur.com/D1BmmVn
https://imgur.com/427ptLw
https://imgur.com/qNTKJjH
https://imgur.com/ooEMBTe

----------


## gianniskilkis

Το πουλάκι δεν έχει κάτι πολύ σοβαρό , δεν χρειάζεται ΑΝΙΜΑ ή κάτι άλλο . Κράτησέ το  να κάνεις ένα ζευγαράκι αργότερα .

----------


## LokiDad

Μέσα στην ατυχία του είναι τυχερό που ξέφυγε από τέτοιο ιδιοκτήτη και βρέθηκε στα χέρια σου. Κράτησέ το, γίνονται καταπληκτικά πουλιά και μπορούν να δεθούν πολύ με τους ανθρώπους.

----------

